# New Member



## AlteredGrounds (Mar 19, 2014)

From the looks of it there aren't too many landscapers on here but I figured I would introduce myself. My name is Josh Hickam and I run a professional landscape company in the St. Louis, MO/Southern Illinois area. 

To hopefully spark some interest and idea sharing I will try to start sharing some of our project before/after pictures. Hope you will join in!

Here is a job we just finished!


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Welcome!:thumbsup:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Come on in and post some stuff . Teach us the green thumb .


----------



## mbender2004 (Mar 19, 2014)

Welcome! I'm new as well, lets get some chatter this spring/summer in here!


----------



## Watrousbrothers (Jun 27, 2014)

damn looks great. I own a new landscaping business. Very inspired.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Not sure how I missed this....
Welcome Josh! Yes, the Landscape section is always a little bare here.
It's good to see another landscape installer join the site and posting projects.
I myself don't landscape anymore but I try to help out around here when (and if) I can.


----------



## Holey22 (Jul 31, 2014)

New here also after reading post for several years. Great site with some informative post.:thumbsup:


----------

